
Ask HN: Ideas to manage DB correctly - aaossa
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently working on a project that requires working with data and do some processing. I&#x27;ve been reading about software architecture and I think that the best design is use a separated database server. My current plan is to use a Python Flask app to create a REST API that saves the data to a few Google Spreadsheet. Is this a good solution?<p>Another question is how do I test this? I was thinking in create some tests to try to write some data using the Flask app and &quot;assert&quot; that the response codes are correct.<p>Is this a good approach in general?<p>Summary: I&#x27;m using a Python Flask app to access the data in Google Spreadsheets. Good? Bad? Opinions?<p>Thanks :)
======
mindcrime
Depends on the use case, but at the end of the day Google Sheets is not a
database engine. If you're storing any serious volume of data or doing a high
volume of processing, I am guessing you'll need a real db like Postgresql, or
something of that ilk. If you don't want the hassle of installing and managing
a database engine yourself, you could look at Amazon DynamoDB or Amazon RDS,
etc.

~~~
aaossa
Thanks mindcrime! I'll read about them :)

